# If you met someone on SAS that you like: Would you meet them in real life???



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Would you do it?

If so, who?

If not, why not?





Edit: If you already have, just vote "Yes" (meant to have an option for this)


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not that anyone lives near me, but why not? I'm a glutton for punishment and I ain't got much to lose.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't see why not, no different from meeting someone from okcupid or anything, not that I've ever done that but meh. I highly doubt it's even 1% likely.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

maybe if the person seems genuine , i've met someone within 4 days of joining.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

If I get along with them online and we have things to do in common I do not see why not.
I have met people through gaming and ended up traveling to visit them in real life.
It was fine.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Would you do it?*

If we had enough in common, liked each other enough, and had had this "connection" long enough, then yes, I would. (There's actually a user I thought it would be nice to meet (even though it isn't possible), though lately I'm wondering if they're mad at me... :um )

*If so, who?*

Not saying. ;_;

*If not, why not?*

I'm not compatible enough with most people, even other people with SA...need to have not only a LOT in common (both interests, and personality traits), but to just *really* get to know a person first, before I'm interested enough to want to meet them. In my case that can take years. ops

So far in 13 years online I've met up with only one person...and there were maybe only one or two other people I might've wanted to meet up with before SAS. (Turns out those other people weren't good friends after all, so no loss.)


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd gladly meet any SASer. I've said it in another thread, and I'll say it again: if any of you guys come for some tourism in the capital of fine wine, hit me up!

Why the hell am I the ONLY french person on here? Seriously, it's depressing! I live in one of the most famous megalopolis in the world, next to NY or London, and not a freaking french soul on here!

I'm mainly saying this because my SA is under control as we speak, and I'm more willing to meet new people in general - regular crowd, popular crowd, or SA crowd, I don't care.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Hells yeah! If they showed the same enthusiasm in meeting me, yeah I would. Too many to say, none of them from where I am.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I hooked up with a girl from here and I'd do it again. (Assuming that is what you are assuming ).


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

When I go to PAris me and MR. bacon gonna roll into french mcdonalds and pick up chicks. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

afff said:


> When I go to PAris me and MR. bacon gonna roll into french mcdonalds and pick up chicks.
> 
> You heard it here first.


Your gonna break your back trying to pick up the chicks at Mcdonalds.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Originally Posted by afff *View Post
When I go to PAris me and MR. bacon gonna roll into french mcdonalds and pick up chicks.*



Gonna get a royale with cheese?


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Women arent that obese in europe.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Your gonna break your back trying to pick up the chicks at Mcdonalds.


:haha


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hell yeah why not?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe, I'd prefer to meet people as a group, one on one situations are the biggest anxiety thing for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Idontgetit said:


> Gonna get a royale with cheese?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Dat French Class


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

prollywud


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm meeting someone from SAS in a day!!!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I think most people would, talking to someone who can wholeheartedly relate to your situation, that sounds awesome.

No one lives even remotely near in my area, and I highly doubt anyone would want to meet me, nonetheless I've been so lonely, I wouldn't mind meeting at a public place like the movies and then sitting down at a Steak n Shake to talk about anything they wanted to, something small like that?

That said, I'd have to talk to these individuals for months first...


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Why did tbyrfan select male? :wtf


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Hell yes! i would rather meet some one in a similar situation than a person who doesnt get my situation


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If I am also assuming:

We all know this site is mostly about making connections with people, in turn that is the "support" we get for our "social anxiety". What even may happen is you develop this connection into a quasi romantic LDR, or if the stars align, with someone local. Now who wouldn't want to spend time offline with someone you have clicked with from SAS? Platonic or romantic otherwise.

A good question would be, would you rather meet someone from SAS on the pretense of platonic friend (gender notwithstanding) or as a possible romantic interest?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends if I wanted to be friends with them in real life. Some people I might get along with on here but would feel pretty awkward meeting them in person. Would feel odd meeting up with a 22 year old. In that case a group meeting with people of various ages would be better.

I'd like to meet Double Indemnity.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Malek said:


> I think most people would, talking to someone who can wholeheartedly relate to your situation, that sounds awesome.
> 
> No one lives even remotely near in my area, and I highly doubt anyone would want to meet me, nonetheless I've been so lonely, I wouldn't mind meeting at a public place like the movies and then sitting down at a steak n shake to talk about anything they wanted to, something small like that?


Uhhh...see my sig, dude


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

sebastian1 said:


> Uhhh...see my sig, dude


Y'know, I actually did consider meeting you, and others, who are on here and reside in Miami. I have a lot of bad memories from living in Miami, dare I say, it developed and shaped my anxiety quite a bit. Nonetheless it's a two hour drive, and then another two hours drive back. I'm always tired from work and I'm still poor. I work during weekends. On the two days I am off, my family occasionally comes up with annoying errands I must complete and spend money on. Perhaps eventually, yet not anytime soon. :afr


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

No, because I don't want to. No one lives close to me anyway.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

don't see why not, assuming we click enough. (also assuming they aren't some cannibal rapist)


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to meet someone I met on this site in person soon. :mushy

I would have to talk to someone for a long while and really like them to do so, but yeah... I would be open to meeting people from here. I'm lonely and would love to have someone to talk to in person for a bit, ha. But I would need money to travel...

I imagine it's terrifying meeting someone like that though.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah would only 4 people though, they are crazy like me lol


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

**** no! They could be child molesters for all I know! I mean, you never know, right? Internet = Complete anonymity.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Totally


----------



## Cold Blooded (Nov 5, 2013)

I would.
If I met someone on here who was happy enough to want to meet up and they lived within a few hours driving distance.
I can't really ever see it happening though


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

For sure. I had the chance to meet up with a friend from SAS not too long ago and had a really great time with them. 

I would only feel comfortable meeting up with someone that I'd known for quite a while beforehand though. And I would much rather meet on the grounds of friendship rather than anything more.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I met another guy a couple of years ago who lives in the next town a few times, from another SA forum. That's all though really, we went to a SA meet-up in Birmingham and met to play badminton also. I felt really weird and my anxiety was bad, but I'm glad I went through with it.

It would be nice to meet a SA female who lives near or far, especially a single one who likes me romantically lol but more chance of being struck by lightning. I'm not sure I'd even be able to muster the courage to meet, if that actually did happen anyway.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

I would. There's one person i've been wanting to meet (she know who she is), but I doubt it will happen (at least anytime soon) since we don't live close enough. But who knows, it could still happen.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes. the real question is how many people are that willing to talk to others and co nnect with people? Not


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

h00dz said:


> Why did tbyrfan select male? :wtf


I like to skew arnie's polls. :yes


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

those answers..do people here even have sa? :S if i didnt have sa id like to meet half of the world not just this site, but with this sa noway :T


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

afff said:


> When I go to PAris me and MR. bacon gonna roll into french mcdonalds and pick up chicks.
> 
> You heard it here first.


:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha

Breathe, breathe, breathe , breathe...

OH you GOT TO GET THAT ON VIDEO !!!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Malek said:


> I think most people would, talking to someone who can wholeheartedly relate to your situation, that sounds awesome.
> 
> No one lives even remotely near in my area, and I highly doubt anyone would want to meet me, nonetheless I've been so lonely, *I wouldn't mind meeting at a public place like the movies and then sitting down at a steak n shake to talk about anything they wanted to, something small like that*?


That'd probably be one of the easiest scenarios, especially if it were with a group of people from here. I'd probably still be super nervous, so if there were at least one person I'd interacted with a lot on here, that'd help.



komorikun said:


> *Depends if I wanted to be friends with them in real life. * Some people I might get along with on here but would feel pretty awkward meeting them in person. Would feel odd meeting up with a 22 year old. In that case a group meeting with people of various ages would be better.


Yeah, the only way I'd meet with someone from here one-on-one is if they'd be someone I'd want to be friends with in real life. The age part in either direction wouldn't bother me if we hit it off really well on here. I was born late in my parents' life, so I'm used to being the 'kid sister' and 'younger cousin' hanging out with relatives that are in 'my generation,' but actually born in earlier decades. Or hanging out with those relatives kids, younger than me, but no longer little kids now. I fall somewhere in the middle. Since I'm from hardly anybody's era in my family, I've gotten used to that, and it makes age more or less irrelevant to me. If I can relate to the person and (s)he'd be fun or interesting to be around, that's all I'd care about.

People I don't know as well, I could meet with in a group, but I'd still prefer to get to know them for a little while and learn a few things about them first, because (like a couple people have said on here) they could turn out to be someone other than who they seem to be. :afr



Elad said:


> don't see why not, assuming we click enough. (also assuming they aren't some cannibal rapist)


Exactly. If they show up in a van bearing a bottle of Chianti and a can of fava beans, keep on driving...


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Not saying that it's a 100% no, but probably not.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Of course I would.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

CharmedOne said:


> Yeah, the only way I'd meet with someone from here one-on-one is if they'd be someone I'd want to be friends with in real life. The age part in either direction wouldn't bother me if we hit it off really well on here. I was born late in my parents' life, so I'm used to being the 'kid sister' and 'younger cousin' hanging out with relatives that are in 'my generation,' but actually born in earlier decades. Or hanging out with those relatives kids, younger than me, but no longer little kids now. I fall somewhere in the middle. Since I'm from hardly anybody's era in my family, I've gotten used to that, and it makes age more or less irrelevant to me. If I can relate to the person and (s)he'd be fun or interesting to be around, that's all I'd care about.
> 
> People I don't know as well, I could meet with in a group, but I'd still prefer to get to know them for a little while and learn a few things about them first, because (like a couple people have said on here) they could turn out to be someone other than who they seem to be. :afr


I think it's just uncomfortable for the older person, not for the younger one. If they are over age 25, I don't mind so much.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I doubt it would happen, but I might consider it as long as we weren't on like opposite sides of the world.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think it's just uncomfortable for the older person, not for the younger one. If they are over age 25, I don't mind so much.


But--But you could teach lost lambs like me so much about life, you could be a mentor or older sister, a role model to some people!

Haha I can picture it now:
"Onee-san! Why won't you let me go clubbing with you, is it because I suck at karaoke?" :cry


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Malek said:


> But--But you could teach lost lambs like me so much about life, you could be a mentor or older sister, a role model to some people!
> 
> Haha I can picture it now:
> "Onee-san! Why won't you let me go clubbing with you, is it because I suck at karaoke?" :cry


I'm not interested in being anyone's mentor. My life is too f'ed up to be a guide for anyone else.

Even when I was a kid I didn't like it. When my sister was born (I was 6) all my friends were interested in playing mommy/big sister with her but I was just indifferent to the whole thing. And apparently I told the waitress that was cooing over my sister at the restaurant that I wanted to kill her.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I'm not interested in being anyone's mentor. My life is too f'ed up to be a guide for anyone else.
> 
> Even when I was a kid I didn't like it. When my sister was born (I was 6) all my friends were interested in playing mommy/big sister with her but I was just indifferent to the whole thing. And apparently told the waitress that was cooing over my sister at the restaurant that I wanted to kill her.


Fair enough, yet why do you consider men who are between the ages 20-25 too young to hangout with? Are men in their early twenties, really that immature as a whole? :blank What if he was 21 and lived alone because he joined the Navy, so he's banking a lot of money. Also he's relatively intelligent and shows a rather bright promising future based on his academics?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The chance of me getting in contact with someone on SAS, who lives close to me(and who I'd like enough to be interested in meeting), is very small. But... who knows?


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

hells to the yas. why not


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Malek said:


> Fair enough, yet why do you consider men who are between the ages 20-25 too young to hangout with? Are men in their early twenties, really that immature as a whole? :blank What if he was 21 and lived alone because he joined the Navy, so he's banking a lot of money. Also he's relatively intelligent and shows a rather bright promising future based on his academics?


I'm talking about friendship with both sexes, not dating.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I wouldn't mind meeting them. But only one person, not as a group. I would never talk if that were the case. I can open up pretty well with just one person though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> *I'm not interested in being anyone's mentor. My life is too f'ed up to be a guide for anyone else.*
> 
> Even when I was a kid I didn't like it. When my sister was born (I was 6) all my friends were interested in playing mommy/big sister with her but I was just indifferent to the whole thing. And apparently I told the waitress that was cooing over my sister at the restaurant that I wanted to kill her.


Seriously. Some people seem to expect you to be their therapist, just because you're older than them. It's annoying.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes I would.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I would but I know nobody would show up... Back out at the last minute... Always a excuse.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Seriously. Some people seem to expect you to be their therapist, just because you're older than them. It's annoying.


I wasn't being serious, I suppose my humor is rather quaint. In any case it would make sense that someone who is older might have more experience and more insight to offer, granted that person who is younger wanted a second opinion. I used to have friends who were in their 30s and 40s, because they enjoy the same interests I do. NOT because I wanted a mentor, honestly they make more poor choices than I do half the time. But whatever. Friends are there for a good time, and maybe some support, not to hold your hand through life. We learn the most important lessons on our own through trial and error, there's no guide to life.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Malek said:


> I wasn't being serious, I suppose my humor is rather quaint. In any case it would make sense that someone who is older might have more experience and more insight to offer, granted that person who is younger wanted a second opinion. I used to have friends who were in their 30s and 40s, because they enjoy the same interests I do. NOT because I wanted a mentor, honestly they make more poor choices than I do half the time. But whatever. Friends are there for a good time, and maybe some support, not to hold your hand through life. We learn the most important lessons on our own through trial and error, there's no guide to life.


I don't know, man, I was just replying to Komorikun's comment :stu


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Idk 

there is someone I wanna meet with on here though but idk if it will actually happen.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I don't know, man, I was just replying to Komorikun's comment :stu


Oh, apologies... :blank


----------



## Introvertex (Nov 5, 2013)

Sure, I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I'm talking about friendship with both sexes, not dating.


An IRL conversation with komorikun would be so much fun:

*Bacon:* "hey what were you up to yesterday?
*Komorikun:* I was hooking up with this handsome guy at a club. Things escalated, we got home, but I was disappointed by his thin penis. Length is over-rated compared to girth, you know?
*B:* oh, most definitely, I presume. You're quite an intriguing SAS member, it's refreshing to see someone who goes out often and has fun!
*K:* you have no idea. I've felt so many males' members at clubs, I could give you statistics of penis size by country. Speaking of which, I've heard good things about the French.
*B:* 8)
*K:* Don't get your hopes up, kid."

:lol



probably offline said:


> The chance of me getting in contact with someone on SAS, who lives close to me(and who I'd like enough to be interested in meeting), is very small. But... who knows?


I've seen quite a few Swedish folks around here. Intriguing, considering your population size.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr Bacon said:


> An IRL conversation with komorikun would be so much fun:
> 
> *Bacon:* "hey what were you up to yesterday?
> *Komorikun:* I was hooking up with this handsome guy at a club. Things escalated, we got home, but I was disappointed by his thin penis. Length is over-rated compared to girth, you know?
> ...


I wish. My life is only fun when I'm abroad. When I'm in the homeland, I go back to being a nun and only leave the house when absolutely necessary.

If you met me now, you would get to hear me whining about roommates, lack of money, the cold, finding a job, hair dye issues, this uncomfortable futon thing I'm sleeping on, etc.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I wish. My life is only fun when I'm abroad. When I'm in the homeland, I go back to being a nun and only leave the house when absolutely necessary.
> 
> If you met me now, you would get to hear me whining about roommates, lack of money, the cold, finding a job, hair dye issues, this uncomfortable futon thing I'm sleeping on, etc.


We can't all live the glamorous life of Paris Hilton on a daily basis.

Whether you're sleeping in a stinky futon, surrounded by sweaty roommates, or sleeping in a King size bed surrounded by valets in a luxurious manor, I'll still always smirk at the sight of your blunt, unique writing style. :heart


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably not, I don't know any people on here who live in North Carolina.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Would do a LAN party with Galatic Senator and Oob if I had the chance 



**I feel like I've lowered the tone with my geeky suggestion, seeing as how some people here are talking about potential romance/clubbing etc. :teeth


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't know. First I'd have to be comfortable with them over voice chat.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> Probably not, I don't know any people on here who live in North Carolina.


You and WillCedar are the only people i've seen on here from from North Carolina, so yeah not too many now that I think about it.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Would do a LAN party with Galatic Senator and Oob if I had the chance
> 
> **I feel like I've lowered the tone with my geeky suggestion, seeing as how some people here are talking about potential romance/clubbing etc. :teeth


Yes.... this is a glorious idea.

I only know of 2 other users who live near me.
If I met someone on here my fantasy would be to travel in a grand airship to visit them. In reality, after I turn 18 sure why not if I had the money to do so I'd be willing to travel cross country.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Nope. No point in pondering an pointless scenario. No one from SAS in my area(s), too awkward to befriend anyone (conversation always fizzles out and most of the time I get ignored on here as much as in real life) and apparently asexuality is a side effect of being a female with SAS so it wouldn't happen regardless. Even gamers I have stuff with in common with can't click as well as they do irl oddly.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I think it's just uncomfortable for the older person, not for the younger one. If they are over age 25, I don't mind so much.


Given my baseline immaturity level and sophomoric sense of humor, I don't usually have that problem.



komorikun said:


> If you met me now, you would get to hear me whining about roommates, lack of money, the cold, finding a job, hair dye issues, this uncomfortable futon thing I'm sleeping on, etc.


Other than a crappy futon and hair dye issues, it sounds like we're living parallel lives.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Whoops, I clicked no. I would, in fact, although I've only seen one or two others on SAS in my neck of the woods here in the political Thunderdome.

Although I'd have to have talked with them in the past at least once or twice to get a feel for who they are. Random people could get awkward and whatnot if you have no connection or vibe.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

meganmila said:


> Yes I would.


Hi neighbor !! I'm not far from you !! :boogie


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

rdrr said:


> A good question would be, would you rather meet someone from SAS on the pretense of platonic friend (gender notwithstanding) or as a possible romantic interest?


Platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic, platonic. :afr



derpresion said:


> those answers..do people here even have sa? :S if i didnt have sa id like to meet half of the world not just this site, but with this sa noway :T


If I feel like the person is interested in listening to me, and if I have something to say, I can get quite chatty...in fact that was one reason I developed SA, people kept telling me to shut up when I got chatty. ops I have severe SA but have met up with my online friend twice...I was certain I would be mute and miserable, but we actually had fun. :eek

Unfortunately, there are not many people at all who are interested in listening to me. :blank



Jesuszilla said:


> I wouldn't mind meeting them. But only one person, not as a group. I would never talk if that were the case. I can open up pretty well with just one person though.


Same here, in a group I would just vanish into the wallpaper and cry to myself. :afr



StarDude said:


> ...and apparently asexuality is a side effect of being a female with SAS...


1. No it isn't. You're seeing things very selectively.

2. It's "SA/SAD."


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> Yes.... this is a glorious idea.


Good to know :teeth It's a shame that you guys are so far away lol.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

maybe, depends on how close of friends i've become with that person c:


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Not right now. I want to be more independent first, move out of home and get a job.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Sure, why not?


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

99% of the time I would say no, but there's always that slim chance that my opinion could change, so I'll say I don't know for now.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mods, why did you move my thread? It's about dating, it should go in the dating forum.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I would meet with someone platonically, but not with the intention of dating. I've already become good IRL friends and hang out pretty regularly with someone from here. I'd be up to meeting someone again. It's cool to know someone has a general idea of how ****ed up I am, it lets me release a little more of my crazy than I would normally.

There's members I really like, too, and would gladly meet.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know. I'd probably pick the serial killer one.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> Dat French Class


Sacre bleu! Hold my beret... This is amazing!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to meet people from the internet fairly regularly but that was when there weren't as many people on the internet. The people I met also tended to be more random and were not people who could track down everything I ever said online or stalk me from somewhere else. 

It would be just a little bit awkward if you ended up sitting across the table from someone you had a huge online argument with a few months ago and you didn't know who it was until they morphed into Glenn Close on you right there on the spot.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Definitely!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

fa sho why not


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol I thought this was a general question not just romantic opps.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

If I feel a strong connection with them I would definitely go meet them. Or at least I'd want to, before the urge to chicken out kicked in. I'd try to get through that feeling though.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not meet up with them.
The internet is the internet, and if I've signed up to a forum that is not UK specific and is just a safe haven for my over thinking brain then I generally have a mental block on meeting the people I meet from that forum in 'the real world'. Plus I'm still at the stage where I'm convinced people will be intensely disappointed when they meet me, and so an otherwise sound internet friendship would be tarnished by their in the flesh experience.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

scooby said:


> If I feel a strong connection with them I would definitely go meet them. Or at least I'd want to, before the urge to chicken out kicked in. I'd try to get through that feeling though.


Same for me. Of course I'd want to meet them, I'd be excited to, until the day arrived and I had one panic attack after another. If there were some romantic undertones, this would be the most anxiety provoking situation for me. I would be afraid they'd be disappointed and I have my body issues to contend with... It would be worth it though, I hope. Life is too short and it's hard for me to connect with others, so I don't want to let good people slip away.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I dunno. Maybe. If I liked them a strong amount, for long enough and if they lived reaaaaaaaaaaally close to me.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

If I knew them well enough and trusted them, then sure, why not.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

id definitely meet up with people...

but if you mean hook up or start a relationship with or something...hook up? no start a relationship? most likely not, so also a no, but probably over time i might


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Sure! I don't have high expectations, It might be fun.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Yep I would, but unfortunately he lives in America which is too far..

He knows who he is


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I think it would be cool to meet some other girls from here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There's quite a few I'd love to meet, I just need to win the lottery.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

arnie said:


> Mods, why did you move my thread? It's about dating, it should go in the dating forum.





Persephone The Dread said:


> lol I thought this was a general question not just romantic opps.


Oh crud, the way it was phrased I thought it could mean romantic OR platonic. It changes my answer significantly if it's romantic! :afr

Part of me wants to say that sure, if I fell in love with somebody from SAS and they reciprocated, I'd meet them, but that entire scenario is just so ridiculously ludicrous that I cringe merely typing it out. :x I may as well wonder what I would do first thing if I woke up tomorrow as a cockroach, it has just as much chance of happening.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> I may as well wonder what I would do first thing if I woke up tomorrow as a cockroach, it has just as much chance of happening.


Gregor Samsa might have a thing or two to say about that.

But yeah, when I answered I wasn't referring to anything romantic. I don't think that can happen online. To me I mean. I need to have direct contact with the person for it to happen.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

That would be awesome, though I'm pretty sure no one else here also lives in Utah.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, I am meeting someone who is sort of from this site, but not for another nine months. I'm pretty excited but am also a bit worried that I won't be able to talk to her the same way that I do online in person (moving close to where I live from another country). It's still a ways away, but I'm really hoping it goes well.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I want to say yes, but I'm pretty sure I would vomit all over them if I saw them in real life. Anxiety through the roof, brah.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, I guess so.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I would, doesn't look like there's anyone near me though.


Sure there are:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=search

Just type in a location, limit it to users that posted recently and order results by post count. Easy enough. :stu


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I already did.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sure, I'd meet her.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes. Typing this now sitting next to some imported Irish SAS goods.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes. If there was ever a meetup in the Greater Vancouver Area, I would definitely be up for meeting people from here to hang out with.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

The likelihood of me meeting someone would be a function of how long that I've known them. 

I'm not necessarily opposed to the idea of meeting someone from on here, but I doubt that it will ever actually happen as that would require that I both have the ability to meet with them and that I also know them well enough to feel comfortable meeting with them.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Already have.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a male and IDK


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I really don't know if I would. I think I would like to, but I'd probably be too scared. I'd have to be talking to them for a long time to feel comfortable.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

essemsee said:


> I want to say yes, but I'm pretty sure I would vomit all over them if I saw them in real life. Anxiety through the roof, brah.


I would be honored to catch your vomit with my face if we ever met. Brah.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> I would be honored to catch your vomit with my face if we ever met. Brah.


That is so romantic. :mushy


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I would be honored to catch your vomit with my face if we ever met. Brah.


LOOL

anywho... I said I don't know however it's probably leaning more to a no because I always get super, super anxious when I have to meet people for any reason. Nausea, increase heart rate, sweating, feel like I'm going to vomit, etc.i dunno, it is probably really situational and depends how much I (think) I know the person.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Already have. Well, actually, I knew them in real life before, and found them on SAS coincidentally. Does that count?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I would, given I have known this person for a while and we know each somewhat beyond the surface. Preferably female, although I'm not totally against meeting males.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Have before and would again  Some of my favorite people are from SAS.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh sure, there is one girl I really like for instance. Too bad she is literally half a world away.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I probably would if we had been speaking for a while and I could see no reason why we wouldn't get on. I don't however know anyone well enough yet. 

It would be scary as hell too


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Only if I interacted with them a lot, and over a long span of time. I have one user in mind who I have communicated with the most over approximately a one year time span. We PM'd long messages a lot, then graduated to IM-ing over skype, and eventually he got me to voice chat for the first time (and now I quite enjoy it, in moderation). I've joked about paying for a plane ticket and bringing him to Disneyland before. But it's sort of true...at this point I want our friendship to take the next step and meet in real life. But our situations and general financial standings prevent us. Besides, he constantly says I'd hate him if I met him in real life. I've made many challenging replies to that statement, but in the end, I can never prove that I will like him unconditionally. There's no empirical evidence because the event has not happened yet. I can only hope to persuade him constantly until he does or does not give in.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'd only agree to meet up with someone I was dating. Too scared to meet someone who doesn't love me unconditionally. :lol (srs tho :b)


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

It may take me a while of talking online to get comfortable meeting but I don't see why not.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, and I have. There are many people who are too far away to meet in real life. It is a bummer.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. That would be nice.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I would actually *prefer* to meet in person. Online friendships are cool, don't get me wrong, but I think what I really need in my life at this point are people to physically go out and do things and with and interact with in person. Shrug.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Evo1114 said:


> I would actually *prefer* to meet in person. Online friendships are cool, don't get me wrong, but I think what I really need in my life at this point are people to physically go out and do things and with and interact with in person. Shrug.


:agree :sigh


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> I already did.


Me 2 <3 love you babe, and all the memories we created together


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Barette said:


> I would meet with someone platonically, but not with the intention of dating. I've already become good IRL friends and hang out pretty regularly with someone from here. I'd be up to meeting someone again. It's cool to know someone has a general idea of how ****ed up I am, it lets me release a little more of my crazy than I would normally.
> 
> There's members I really like, too, and would gladly meet.


can we be friends baretttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sure if they live around me.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

bump

Idk. I dont think id be up for meeting other SASers aside from my fiancé. :stu maybe?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Only if they had lots of guns and lived in a warm place


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, though I'd have to know them for quite a while. I don't think anyone lives near enough to me though, for any opportunity to meet any time soon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, I would be to scared, lol.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Probably, though only if they were local or passing through and wanted to meet for coffee at *random coffee shop here* and were within a few years of my own age.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

haha. for me to ever meet someone off the internet, i would have to feel they were really great and not some weirdo or ahole. i don't trust people easily at all.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, definitely. Could be my soul mate haha


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

So bumped lol.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Like like-like? Definitely.

If it's just someone I consider a friend, maybe. Depends on the interests we share and whether there would be worthwhile things to do together. Both cases I'd have to have talked on the phone or Skyped with them at least a few times before being comfortable enough to meet.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't even know anymore. I've enjoyed my solitary lifestyle over the past year or so, and the one time I did meet someone from the internet it was really not enjoyable at all and I couldn't wait for it to end. And then if I met someone from SAS and our encounter in real life actually went well, there might be the expectation for me to communicate with this person every day... bleh, I'm beginning to think friendships are just more trouble than they're worth


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

EndlessBlu said:


> I don't even know anymore. I've enjoyed my solitary lifestyle over the past year or so, and the one time I did meet someone from the internet it was really not enjoyable at all and I couldn't wait for it to end. And then if I met someone from SAS and our encounter in real life actually went well, there might be the expectation for me to communicate with this person every day... bleh, I'm beginning to think friendships are just more trouble than they're worth


I feel ya , I'm bad about not responding to ppl who text me, after a while it starts to seem like work ha
But yea I think it would be fun to try


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

maybe, if they lived close enough and we were best buddies


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably not. My Social Anixety would be too bad. It's very unlikey that someone on here would live within walking distance anyway because I live in the countryside.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm quite surprised by the amount of yes's, most people are even afraid to Skype, & some people are not even comfortable messaging.. so you'd kinda wonder how some would be comfortable with a face to face situation.. but then again, i guess if it's someone you really like, an exception can be made:yes


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I won't give any names, but a couple of members on here have me curious as to what they are like irl. But all the self-deprecation I do on here would not suffice to sink their expectations of me low enough, so that's my main source of hesitation.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

fo sho. We could be awkward little dweebs together

But yeah totally I think that'd be a rad experience. I mean it shouldn't be THAT awkward if the two people have talked a bunch and skyped and stuff. People saying no are making it seem like you're meeting them after talking like once lol...


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I would never meet anyone "in real life" no matter who they are or how much I like them. I would be too scared.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sure, I'd be open to it. I would worry about how different I seem irl compared to online but at the same time, everyone here worries about that. I would be patient with the other person and they would have to be patient with me, because it takes me a while to get comfortable with people. If it goes poorly then whatever, at least I tried. I think it would be harder to meet someone who I knew well on here as opposed to randomly meeting someone at a gathering or w/e. I'm good at talking to people I don't know because there is so much you can ask them and you can talk about yourself, but with people I know well my mind just blanks out ._.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

POssible yes.... if I fancied her and i had the time and privacy. then yes I think.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

If they lived in Canada. Preferably Ontario.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah why not. Get some coffee or a drink or something if we both were up for it.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'd like to meet all of you, including you person currently reading this!
> 
> I'm up for it, then we can fight to the death right after wards as there can only be one Rex on SAS!!!
> 
> Fight me bruh!


Lol well bring it. I must say though your name is a bit cooler than mine.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Neo said:


> This thread well and truly necro'd...
> I think I've changed my opinion from 'yes' to IDK :lol


:lol


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> We can either fight like old timey gentlemen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you are funny as hell! We are Rexes so we fight like savages lol. But you know what I rather just have a drink cheers tough guy:drunk Than maybe we can duel after we had too much lol:duel


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, I would. I would probably have had a different answer awhile back. I would probably go for it now though.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

only if in auckland


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

:drunkCheers to the other Rex(lol well I guess I'm the other Rex..he's been on the site longer) and all SAS members. To better times….for us all! And it does get better! Hope maybe I can hang out with SAS members sometime and I hope SAS members meet with other SAS members. And the big hippie that I can be sometimes I will say peace, love, and happiness to you all.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, but I would love to meet most people on here to be honest. I think it would be cool to meet others like me.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, I would. A while ago Id say no, but now Id do that if someone lived near me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'd like to meet all of you, including you person currently reading this!


 Really, if I make a run for the border into Mexico I may need somewhere to lay low for a couple days


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Sure. Only if that person grew to be of great importance to me though. Casual meetings would be problematic since i live in Germany and i don't think there are many (or any) users here who live close to me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Only if their rich.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes I guess it would be nice to meet another SASer as not met anyone with Sa before


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I'd only want to meet 1 person from here for sure. Maybe a 2nd person. Maybe...


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm meeting up with some lucky airhead this summer


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

TCNY said:


> I'm meeting up with some lucky airhead this summer


:O Who!?!!!?


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd meet up with anyone. (And honestly would like to. New friends are always a good thing - so any UK SASers feel free) Well, as long as they aren't too far away; But I do like to travel. Granted, I'm no longer as socially awkward as I used to be, and this is due to things like meeting up with random groups and such.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Probably not... Dont know... Maybe if i was travelling and it is more of a what the hell why not thing.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

He's coming all the way over from England to Aus to meet me :]

Plus ive made a few friends online from SAS and then met up in real life. 
One of them is now my best friend, and i have a couple other friends i see time to time as well!


----------



## Obelisklarvan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah. I like people and I'm pretty lonely so you know. I'm at university so I'm surrounded by hundreds of people every day but you know, only a handful of them seem real. If you know what I mean. Everybody seems to be the same shallow clone. Meh. I'm too cynical


----------



## VargasTriforce (Mar 25, 2015)

I would, if we were living under the same circumstances and had a fairly good amount of things in common. Though i dont know anybody here. I tend to avoid romantic relationships with people that are seemingly flawless mentally, emotionally, and are very goal oriented.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Of course I would. I need friends. :blank

But really, I'm actually planning to meet up with two (possibly three) people from SAS once I get back from deployment.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Obelisklarvan1 said:


> Yeah. I like people and I'm pretty lonely so you know. I'm at university so I'm surrounded by hundreds of people every day but you know, only a handful of them seem real. If you know what I mean. Everybody seems to be the same shallow clone. Meh. I'm too cynical


I know exactly what you mean, it's the same at my uni. Everyone's desperate for approval and everyone pretends to be best mates with each other just to protect their image. And I never hear anyone with independent views, people just talk about the same superficial, inconsequential ****e


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose so... :stu


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

no


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

If they lived near maybe, I have already met 2 guys from SA sites. Be nice to meet a female for friendship or more lol. But even if we got on amazingly I couldn't see myself travelling very far, nevermind flying 1000s of miles alone to meet up! :blank


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've already met a number of people from SAS and would do so again. No problem.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

People are people. :stu


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe, but it's unlikely. I always feel like if I met someone in person they'd turn out to not be anywhere near as awkward as me and that would just depress me even more than I already am.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

fck no. f everyone.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

SummerDelRey said:


> fck no. f everyone.


Would you want to go out for coffee sometime?


----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

The results for men/women seem very similar. I'd gladly meet with a women from here, though I'm always fearful of men.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Would you want to go out for coffee sometime?


ew


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

*1*



SummerDelRey said:


> ew


You're right coffee is gross how about you and me go for ice cream ;D


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

LichtLune said:


> You're right, coffee is gross. How about you and I go for ice cream? ;D


People are gross, but I'll take the ice cream.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I'd meet most people on SAS that seemed reasonable on their posts. I've met about 10 already.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Me: someone bumped an old thread, **** *goes to check if I posted in it before*

*realises I did*

me: Oh no, *searches all posts in threads* 

...

me: Nothing too bad or cringy, I'm OK.

Everytime.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, my anxiety would be too bad unless we got talking a lot on here, and these isn't much chance of that happening.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

If we hit it off then yes, I would. Meeting a SAS friend on Sunday, actually! oke


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

of course i would, butt that would never happed cause im hated and ignored here just like real life.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

quesara said:


> If we hit it off then yes, I would. Meeting a SAS friend on Sunday, actually! oke


Who's the one with the  look getting poked?

And this site IS NOT WORKING AGAIN COME ON ADMINS


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

minimized said:


> Who's the one with the  look getting poked?
> 
> And this site IS NOT WORKING AGAIN COME ON ADMINS


hint: it's not me


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

I met someone on here a few years ago and we've been in a serious relationship since. No joke.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, I think it'd be awesome but pretty much everyone I've gotten close to on here lives way too far. I'd go to a general meetup nearby if I knew of one.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

well, they would have to be pretty damn special


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think I would anymore.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes. Even the people on my friends list.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah I would. I actually have a friend who I played World of Warcraft with for the better part of a decade. I live in Michigan and he lives in Texas. He actually drove out here a few months ago and visited me for about 3 weeks. Everyone told me that I didn't really know him cause I had never met him before and my Grandma actually claimed he could be a serial killer and was going to murder me in my sleep lol. In reality after playing with someone for that long you know them better than most people you know in real life and when he got here it was like I already knew him. I'd have no problem meeting someone on the forums if I got to know them as well as I knew my friend.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait, I thought everyone here was just a computer program.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Have met 2 already who just happened to be in the area.
Would love to meet others I've talked to and get along with well, but most people live quite far away.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Not to sound like a killjoy, but why include IDK as an option?

That doesn't tell you anything...

The question asks if you'd meet someone from SAS that you like, in person. IDK doesn't give you any feedback...

If you like someone, would you be willing to go and see them?

It's a YES or NO question. IDK has no place in it.

- T.R.G.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know. With my discernment and fortune, I'd find someone who would hack me up into little chunks


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes if we have a good connection then I'm game


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

I mean if i wanted to and the other person wanted to then why not. But we would have to get to know each other really well first.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep. Sure would.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

bad baby said:


> well, they would have to be pretty damn special


same, i don't have any hope for it but who knows






no i don't, i just like the song.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

thedevilsblood said:


> same, i don't have any hope for it but who knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Would you bring the skimpy Tiger-Lily costume? :yes


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

DarrellLicht said:


> ..Would you bring the skimpy Tiger-Lily costume? :yes


Of course 0


----------

